# Sausage and Cheese Strata with Sun-Dried Tomatoes



## PA Baker (Dec 7, 2004)

Sausage & Cheese Strata with Sun-Dried Tomatoes

_For southwest flavor, add a layer of salsa and Monterey Jack cheese, or for a French twist, replace sausage & sun-dried tomatoes with some sautéed onions & Gruyere cheese._

1.2 c sun-dried tomatoes, chopped (not oil packed)
12 oz hot Italian sausage, casing removed
3 ½ c milk (don’t use low-fat or non-fat!)
8 large eggs
2 tsp minced fresh thyme or ¾ tsp dried
½ tsp salt
¼ tsp ground black pepper
11 slice white sandwich bread (about 1 lb), crusts trimmed
½ c chopped onion
½ c fresh grated Parmesan cheese (about 1 ½ oz)
1 c (packed) grated mozzarella (about 4 oz)
¼ c crumbled soft fresh goat cheese (such as Montrachet)
Chopped fresh parsley

Place sun-dried tomatoes in medium bowl.  Pour enough boiling water over to cover.  Let stand until softened, about 15 minutes, drain.

Sauté sausages in heavy medium skillet over medium heat until cooked through, breaking up with the back of a spoon, about 5 minutes.  Using slotted spoon, transfer sausage to paper towels and drain well.

Butter a 13x9x2” glass baking dish.  Whisk milk, eggs, thyme, salt and pepper in large bowl to blend.  Add sun-dried tomatoes, sausage, bread, onion, and Parmesan cheese and stir to blend.  Transfer to prepared dish.  Cover and refrigerate at least 4 hours or overnight.

Preheat oven to 375F.  Bake strata uncovered until puffed and golden brown, about 45 minutes.  Sprinkle with mozzarella, goat cheese, and bake until mozzarella melts, about 5 minutes.  Transfer pat to rack and cool 5 minutes.  Sprinkle with parsley.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 7, 2004)

Boy, does this sound tasty, PA.  Not sure I can get the termaters without the packing in oil, but I will go a-hunting.


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks!  I haven't made it yet, but want to.  DH wouldn't get too excited about this and I'm afraid if I sit down to a whole pan of it, I'll just keep eating!   

I've seen the tomatoes in stores around here sold dried in bulk (just scoop out what you want) in the produce area by the other tomatoes.  I've also seen, but haven't tried, some that come in a sealed plastic tray.  They don't look dry (sort of look squishy) but aren't packed in oil.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 7, 2004)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> I'm afraid if I sit down to a whole pan of it, I'll just keep eating!



Let's just add this to the "Treat Yourself" thread crewsk started.   :twisted:


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 7, 2004)

Sounds like a plan!  But oh, would I be sick!  Seriiously though, how do you think this would freeze?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 7, 2004)

mmmmmm....not sure.  The eggs, cheese, and bread have me worried.  Altho if it's cooked first, it may be OK.


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 7, 2004)

Yeah, I was afraid it might get either mushy or rubbery.  Neither would be good.


----------



## crewsk (Dec 7, 2004)

I know it's not the same thing but I have frozen a breakfast cass. that had eggs, cheese, & bread with good results. So I would think that this would freeze well too.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 7, 2004)

Okay, den.  Better eat it all in one sitting!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 7, 2004)

Or listen to crewsk.....


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 7, 2004)

crewsk said:
			
		

> I know it's not the same thing but I have frozen a breakfast cass. that had eggs, cheese, & bread with good results. So I would think that this would freeze well too.



Yes, I'll listen to crewsk--she's the resident breakfast specialist!  Do you freeze after baking?


----------



## crewsk (Dec 7, 2004)

Yes, I freeze after baking. Thank you for the compliment!


----------

